# weightlifting belts?



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one but never use it, but i know a lot of people do, so what sort of weights would you be lifting before thinking of using one?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

BassJunkie said:


> I have one but never use it, but i know a lot of people do, so what sort of weights would you be lifting before thinking of using one?


All the time i can train without a belt and have no problems then thats what ill be doing.

I have never used a belt and i believe i have reaped the benefits and have a strong core.

But sure others will have a different view


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I know that if you don't use one you build a better core but i am just wondering for saftey purposes.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

BassJunkie said:


> I know that if you don't use one you build a better core but i am just wondering for saftey purposes.


Build up the weights slowly using good form and you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

as bully says.. if you can lift it with good form, its safe... if you cant, work up to the weight.

I've also never used a belt.. never felt the need to.


----------



## RL_star (Jan 17, 2009)

Iv alway been told that belts are only really a good idea if you are carrying a back injury, otherwise they add stability that you should be building up your core muscles to give you natrually, it is probably not a good idea to use one in my opinion if you are just looking to get in shape, although admittedly i do not know too much about belts as i said this is just what iv heard


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I agree with Bully who is one of the few people on here who I think knows what he's talking about.

Look at the strongest olympic weight lifters cleaning and jerking and many don't wear belts - and they have backs of iron.

There are good technical reasons to wear a belt when you squat very heavy but the general rule to wear one minimally is sound.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i always use 1 on my last set of squat and deadlift thats it. oh and weighted dips just to place the plate on


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> I agree with Bully who is one of the few people on here who I think knows what he's talking about.


Damn ... Thats a big compliment coming from you bud. Cheers 

We are like minded i think . As in not homosexual , leg shaving girly bodybuilders who like to pump with girly weights  :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I used a belt yesterday for the first time, for one set. My back was certainly supported, but it felt weird. Not in a bad way though.


----------

